
Agents of influence: How reporters have been “weaponized” by leaks - DyslexicAtheist
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/10/is-russia-using-journalists-as-weapons-does-it-matter/
======
gcb0
politically opinionated BS.

they try to frame Greenwald by implying he benefited from hiding sources
intent, when he did mention the sources clearly on all reports (he just
refrained from guessing the intent, which is good)

then proceeds to call the russian media manipulation on the DNC email leak as
the "first" (!) time a state influenced another State's democratic process.
Erasing some decades of history since WWII for their narrative convenience.

this is sad. arstechnica used to be a good source of news. now they are part
of the machine preaching for more government secrecy when that is in fact the
only reason fake leaks are hard to protect against!

